# multiple door chimes in a large home



## toolguyny (Mar 17, 2008)

I built a large home for my parents, 6 years ago or so, its a ranch home, 3000 sq ft on the main level +.....altogether there is over 9000 sq ft of finished space... so there are 5 chime boxes, the system worked fine with the exception of one of the boxes up until last summer, I've replaced the transformer and it has gone again. I now am thinking I've missed something in the whole schematics of the system? I know I researched at the time I installed it and did as I found appropriate.... however is more voltage nessecary due to the amount of wiring maybe? If someone has done this and knows the precise needs, please lead me to the knowledge. Thanks


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

toolguyny said:


> I built a large home for my parents, *6 years ago* or so, its a ranch home, 3000 sq ft on the main level +.....altogether there is over 9000 sq ft of finished space... so there are *5 chime boxes*, the *system worked fine with the exception of one of the boxes up until last summer*, I've replaced the transformer and it has gone again. I now am thinking I've missed something in the whole schematics of the system? I know I researched at the time I installed it and did as I found appropriate.... however is more voltage nessecary due to the amount of wiring maybe? If someone has done this and knows the precise needs, please lead me to the knowledge. Thanks


I'm confused, everything worked fine for 5 years, or only 4 boxes worked fine up till a year ago? When the problems started was any work being done around the same time? Have you tested the continuity of the lines? Not that is should matter - but what are the lengths of each run from the chime to the door bells


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Five chimes on One Transformer??? If so, then Yes, that VERY WELL may be the problem. You need to look at the Mili-Amp requirement versus the mA output of the TX.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

You're going to need a pretty stout transformer to run 5 chimes. Take an ohm measurement and do the math to find out what VA transformer you need to run the 5 connected chimes. My rules of thumb tell me you'd need at least 50va to run 5 "ordinary" NuTone 'ding-dong' type chimes; more if any of them are fancy. Just take an accurate ohm reading and go from there. 

If you feel the transformer was properly sized, then check the system for shorts, ideally with a megger at 100 volts.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Just add another transformer?


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

Could also be that the load is to much when the button is held in and it causes the transformer to overload and fail, you may want to think about using the type of chime that has a battery in it and is only triggered by the voltage from the button/transformer.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Even in houses where we install 2 chimes, we have to change the transformer. As memory serves, the basic "ding-dong" chimes we use are 16v, 10 va.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

220/221 said:


> Just add another transformer?


Can't do that on AC. When you parallel transformers, they'll fight each other.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> Can't do that on AC. When you parallel transformers, they'll fight each other.



But most chime Transformers are a DC output.


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> But most chime Transformers are a DC output.


Go look again, Young grass hopper, they are AC to AC.


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> But most chime Transformers are a DC output.


 Although since it is "Alternating" I guess you are correct 1/2 the time. :laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

MALCO.New.York said:


> But most chime Transformers are a DC output.


I've never seen a DC chime transformer, but some chimes do come with a diode or 1/2 wave rectifier to install in the feed to that particular chime. Mostly the cheesy dollar store electronic chimes that play the top 50 big band hits.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I would like a chime that plays Rock N Roll All Nite And Party Everyday.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> I would like a chime that plays Rock N Roll All Nite And Party Everyday.


I think ELK products has one you can load with your own MP3 files. They call it a "recordable voice module". I've used it for businesses to mix with the PA with an announcement as to which door is being buzzed. http://www.elkproducts.com/products/elk-124.htm


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I think ELK products has one you can load with your own MP3 files. They call it a "recordable voice module". I've used it for businesses to mix with the PA with an announcement as to which door is being buzzed. http://www.elkproducts.com/products/elk-124.htm


Thank you. I will definitely look into that. :thumbsup:


----------



## toolguyny (Mar 17, 2008)

...


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

toolguyny said:


> OK.... I thank the few that attempted at a helpful post, but the system is already in place, I'm not interested in changing out all the chimes and spending 100's $$, there has to be a reasonable repair. 5 chime boxes... 4 of which worked for 5 - 6 years, I am going to disconnect the 5th box (that never did work) that is unnessessary due to the use of the space its in, its not utilized in a manner after the fact, where it even needs to have one. So there will be 4, the house is 88 feet long plus breezeway and garage ... so the structure is 132 feet long.... 2 of the chime boxes are within approx 8 - 10 feet of the furthest end of the house from the garage.... there are 5 door buttons.. which is irrelevent other than the overall footage of line taking current.... its about 110 feet from one end of the system to the other. I've replaced all the buttons, they had originally purchased the cheapest..... plastic things... and they literally disintigrated from sunlight and weather, the buttons are now all heavy duty metal buttons. Transformers as I am aware do not change currency from ac to dc but reduce line voltage. The chimes are simple front door/back door 1 and 2 note chimes.. no diodes. Thanks again for any HELPFUL responses.


Brother, you really need to check to see what the VA rating of the transformer is. You CANNOT run 4 chimes on a stock 10VA transformer.


----------



## toolguyny (Mar 17, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Even in houses where we install 2 chimes, we have to change the transformer. As memory serves, the basic "ding-dong" chimes we use are 16v, 10 va.


change the transformers? as in.. use a larger transsformer or replace (change) the transformer... I have "replaced" it twice this year.... I know something is not right for the need to replace it frequently for sure. They are a basic 1 note back door / 2 note front door chime.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I would like a chime that plays Rock N Roll All Nite And Party Everyday.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Env5iMrBjws


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

toolguyny said:


> change the transformers? as in.. use a larger transsformer or replace (change) the transformer... I have "replaced" it twice this year.... I know something is not right for the need to replace it frequently for sure. They are a basic 1 note back door / 2 note front door chime.


I've said it twice, and I don't know any other way to say it. Now you're starting to piss me off. What size is the transformer you used? If you don't know, I can almost guarantee you that you used the wrong one. You also have not taken the ohm readings I asked about, or taken any megger readings. These are the basic troubleshooting things you need to do to narrow down your problem, if one exists. Jumping up and down and exclaiming that "something is not right" is not troubleshooting. What do you want? I can't come to your house and fix it. The ball is in your court.


----------

